# [Suggestion] Regarding the "is it dumped yet" threads



## hova1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I know it's not new that people are asking "when does it get dumped" but it sort of took a little extreme in the last days.
so my suggestion is, how about you give the kids their own corner?
sort of like a "controlled" testing area. Posts don't get count and threads get deleted (or closed) once the game in question has been dumped. 
that being said, i know that it could be a problem because these kind of threads sort of condone asking for ROMS.


----------



## JPH (Aug 27, 2008)

We're starting to close them now...at least I am.
They're rather pesty, I feel ya.

Glad you're concerned


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it here yet?

Is it here yet?

Is it here yet?

Is it here yet?

Yeah those threads get really annoying real quick don't they.

I don't think they need a special location, I just agree, when the game arrives, just delete the thread, and let the contributors figure it out where their post count went.

As for condoning piracy, come on get real, this forum commits no crimes, but the whole damn lot of us have no problem with using downloads, and anyone looking will see that.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 27, 2008)

www.gamefaqs.com

Where ROMs are illegal and people like you can live happily ever after.


----------



## granville (Aug 27, 2008)

They are stupid threads. I mean, for God's sake, WHY DON'T YOU TRY USING GOOGLE??? I didn't find out how to use roms and emulators by writing on forums. I was smart enough to figure it out for myself and using a search engine. IF THE GAME IS OUT IT WILL BE ON THE FRONT PAGE LIST!


----------



## Urza (Aug 27, 2008)

User should receive a 3 day suspension.


----------



## JPH (Aug 27, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> User should receive a 3 day suspension.


Too harsh if you ask me, but a 10% increase in warning might do the trick


----------



## Urza (Aug 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They won't even notice it.

EDIT: One day suspension would probably be more reasonable and sufficient to deter the activity.


----------



## JPH (Aug 27, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warning system to be improved soon


----------



## Urza (Aug 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way it can be improved is by increasing the amount the warn increases on each offense.


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2008)

that's the plan


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

So, how's the warning system?


----------

